# Crown Sailboats



## jzearfoss (Oct 29, 2002)

Crown Sailboats? Does anybody know anything about this manufacturer and their boats? 

All I have seen is a photo of a mid 1970''s Crown 28''. Cutter rigged with a black gelcoat hull. 

I think they are (were?) a Canadian company but I am coming up blank on my web searches.

Sure would appreciate hearing from any current owners or anyone who might have more information that they would be willing to share.

My wife and I are currently daysailing a Ranger 20'' out of Hope on Lake Pend Oreille in north Idaho and are looking for something in the 27''-30'' class. The photo I saw of the Crown 28'' piqued my interest.

Many thanks, Z-Man


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

I sailed Ranger 20''s for 5 years before moving up. Wonderful boats. You will find it hard to beat the combination of design details and good handling...
Having said that, the only Crown I am familiar with is the Crown 34. This was a strong cruiser/racer within IOR design parameters.
If you are looking for the strong construction of the R-20 and lots of speed in a cruising interior, consider an Olson 911S. I have an Olson 34 built by Ericson. Quite a few O911S'' were built by Pacific Boats before Ericson bought the tooling in the late 80''s. Good boats and they have the agile feel you take for granted in your Ranger...
Happy hunting,
Loren in Portland, OR
(former owner of R-20 #182, 456, and 500)


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

Former owner of Ranger 20 #58 and #176. Loved them both! I believe that there were a number of sizes of Crown sailboats. They were produced in Canada from Cal moulds.


----------



## kirnehator (Feb 6, 2009)

i have a crown sailboat. i just got it. 23ft blue/white. real nice shape. well equiped. located on the okanagan lake, BC. there seem to be a few around here. 

any insight on where i can find the hull ID numbers. i tryed to do some research on crown sailboats but my search comes up empty haned too.

cheers


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Kirnehator-

First, please don't revive old threads... the one you're replying to is over six years old. HIN numbers are located on the starboard side of the transom. There is also one located somewhere inside the boat, but that varies depending on the make/model of the boat. Be aware that HINs were not required until 1972 or so.

Once you've found the HIN, if there is one, you can do some further research on the MIC, which is the first three places of the HIN. However, MIC codes are not unique, and several manufacturers may have been assigned the same MIC code over the years.

I'd highly recommend you read the *POST* in my signature to help you get the most out of your time here. It has tips on searching sailnet, writing a good post, etc..


----------



## Dovetail7442 (Aug 15, 2009)

*7 years late..*

Hi-
We own a 1978 Crown 28. She (and all Crowns) was built in Vancouver BC. Al Naim, the owner of Calgan Marine, was instrumental in Crown throughout the company's existence. 
There are lots of Crowns still in service in these parts. They have a reputation for being solid, seakindly cruisers. None too fast though: quite heavy (our 28 weighs 4,900 lbs..) Built like a tank. Point reasonably well and carry a nice amount of sail. Cabin in our boat has plenty of headroom for average adults and is nicely appointed. 
Our boat has some osmosis, as do many of this vintage. Not a big concern, but I do plan to have her hauled and to plane her hull next winter. 
I'm told ours came with a Volvo; it now has a 20 hp Perkins Perama, which seems to be a good fit for her.
Any questions drop me a note!


----------



## BlueM (Jul 26, 2014)

You were asking information pertaining to Crown sailboats. My friend just purchased a 28' Crown Sailboat. It was designed by William Lapworth. who was also the designer of Cal sailboats; built by Calgan Marine of Vancouver. I was asking anyone if they have a Crown sailboat Owners manual. Where can I get one or if they can e-mail the information to me. 

Many thanks


BlueM


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

The Crown 28 was not really designed by Lapworth. Calgan Marine, who built the Crown line of boats, built Cal 2-29's under license from Cal. They tweaked the lines a bit, enough to avoid royalties and so forth and built it as the Crown 28. They did the same thing with the Cal 25 / Crown 23.

They are well built boats - Calgan/Crown morphed into Sceptre Yachts.


----------

